# bait shops at higgins lake. is there any?



## hillbilly458 (Jan 23, 2003)

anyone no if theres a bait shop at higgins lake?


----------



## mickdrosco (Feb 20, 2002)

I live on the East side of the lake, so I use the Sports Barn. It is located on County Rd 100 in the Northeast corner of the lake. Phone #989.821.9511

On the West side there is Higgins Lake Sport and Tackle. Northwest corner of the lake on West Higgins Lake Drive. 989.821.9517


----------



## panfish_chaser (Nov 20, 2002)

higgins lake sport and tackle? is that the one just north of the westside dnr landing? also mick,have you had any luck on perch up there yet? we fished all day last saturday ( avery nasty day)and none of group nor the other folks were doing much. took home maybe 15-20 each small to medium size perch. none in the 10 inch range.


----------



## barnacle bill (Feb 22, 2001)

yes, 1 1/4 north of west boat launch. opens 6:30 am. a friend of minehas been doing well for perch by flynn's island and sunken, also on the west side in the south basin by higgins lake marina. b.b.


----------



## mickdrosco (Feb 20, 2002)

panfish_chaser,

you weren't the only one who struggled last Saturday. I worked hard for very few fish. My experience on the lake has been that wind is more critical than changes in barometer. Why the perch shut down is beyond me, but they don't respond well to windy weather, and we have had it all week. I'm planning on giving them another chance Saturday, so we'll see. As Barnacle Bill indicated, that is the bait shop North of the West launch.


----------

